# Megaminx PLL Trainer?



## Malkom (Jan 7, 2017)

I would like to start learning MegaPLL, I've found good algs but don't really know how to practice (since there are so many cases just solving is pretty inefficient). I know cstimer has a mega LS + LL but i would prefer something where you can choose which cases show up to focus my practice.


----------

